# Dangerous Dog Ordinance



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't see this topic being discussed here. Anyway, they want owners of Pit Bulls, German Shepherds and more to have to register their dog AND pay an annual fee of $25. The local government probably needs the money to fund some idiotic program so this is how they get your money. It's time to enact a "stupid politician" ordinance. 

http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2011/06/06/dangerous-dog-ordinance-in-college-park/
*College Park (WAOK) Saying it’s acting in the interest of public safety, College Park officials will enact a “dangerous dog” registry next month that some critics say is very close to canine profiling.*



Residents owning dogs that have, without provocation, bitten someone during the last 12 years, will be required to register their pet with the city clerk’s office. Pit bull, Doberman, Rottweiler and German shepherd owners, will also have to register their dogs whether they have ever attacked someone or not.

Registration will cost a $25 annual fee. Those who fail to register their dogs will face fines and confiscation of their pets.

Lawrenceville, LaGrange and Floyd County have all enacted their own versions of the ordinance but College Park appears to be the first municipality in Georgia to require registration for breeds beyond pit bulls.

There have been several recent pit bull attacks in areas near College Park. Last August an infant was mauled and seriously injured by a pit bull in Clayton; two months later, a Jonesboro resident walking his dog was attacked by a neighbor’s pit bull.In addition, an animal control officer was bitten by a dog.

Critics are upset that no public hearings were held before the dog registry became law.


----------



## Daraun Sirmans (Jun 6, 2011)

Patrick Murray said:


> I didn't see this topic being discussed here. Anyway, they want owners of Pit Bulls, German Shepherds and more to have to register their dog AND pay an annual fee of $25. The local government probably needs the money to fund some idiotic program so this is how they get your money. It's time to enact a "stupid politician" ordinance.
> 
> http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2011/06/06/dangerous-dog-ordinance-in-college-park/
> *College Park (WAOK) Saying it’s acting in the interest of public safety, College Park officials will enact a “dangerous dog” registry next month that some critics say is very close to canine profiling.*
> ...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like a crock of..................
This is the VERY reason we NEED more folks speaking out on these issues and not riding the fence.:-#
Someone needs to spell out that the issue is with handlers/owners and not the breed of the animal![-X
Cry your trail of tears when legislation happens to YOU and YOU did nothing!!!!!!!!!!!!!:-({|=


----------

